# What's going to happen to plasmas?



## maxtot2 (May 5, 2011)

How long will plasma TVs stay on the market? Will they be phased out in favor of LEDs? I have a plasma you see, but it can only do 720p. In the future, I want to upgrade it to one that can do 1080p. I much prefer the look of the plasmas over the other formats. I've had my TV for less than a year so it doesn't make sense to upgrade right now. So, will I be able to buy a new plasma in the future?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it is totally up to the manufactures now long they will be available. If demand drops off they will cease making them. Its all about supply and demand, no demand no supply.

BG


----------

